# Wii Remote Problem



## ahsknight15 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

I own a Wii and one of my controllers seems to be having a problem. The motion sensing works just fine - I can point and click however much I want to, but when playing any game that requires the remote to be swung (i.e. Mario Strikers (for hitting other players), Wii Sports, etc), it doesn't work. It doesn't register that I pull the remote back when I want to wind up for bowling, it doesn't register that I'm swinging/flicking it for baseball and tennis.

I've tried new batteries, I've tried re-syncing it, I've tried reconnecting it, but nothing fixes the problem. Can anyone suggest a fix? Thanks very much!


----------



## ahsknight15 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can anyone help?


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe you're swinging too hard?

I know I had a bit of difficulty playing Metroid Corruption when you had to push the remote towards the screen. I had to do it several times for it to register.

It could also be a hardware problem, with either your sensor or your Wii-mote. Have you tried using a friend's Wii controller on your console? (You mentionned "one of your controllers", so you have more than one? If so, do they all do the same?)


----------



## ahsknight15 (Oct 9, 2007)

It may be a problem with the wii sensor bar, but I don't know why it would be. I have 2 Wii remotes and the second one works fine. I'm not sure if its having trouble with registering the movement or not, I doubt it, but I'll try moving it more gently or whatever.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

If it doesn't act like your other Wii remote, then it must be defected. Any chance to exchange or return? That's only if it's really bothering you. (If your other remote works fine, then I really doubt it would be the sensor bar too)

I remember playing Wii boxing against my friend and all the strong punches I was giving out weren't registering...and I lost. haha! (Either both our systems are normal or both defective, but I would put my money on normal. This kind of technology still has a lot of kinks to work through, imo.)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have any other BlueTooth devices nearby? Phones, laptops, etc.


----------



## ahsknight15 (Oct 9, 2007)

I actually got it working again! Someone (might have been on here, don't recall) suggested "spanking" the Wiimote and it fixed it! Thanks everyone for your help and consideration!


----------



## RTL1954 (Jan 24, 2008)

Last night my son was have a near identical problem with one of his remote controllers. He accidentally and lightly banged it against a small portable wooden table in our living room. Lo & behold; the problem disappeared!


----------



## satbond (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the same problem Tapping the wii mote worked for me.


----------

